
Why Are So Many People in San Jose Fighting Housing for Teachers? - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/10/san-jose-trying-build-low-cost-housing-teachers/572665/
======
sambull
Damn not even paying the future of our kids enough money to live in the
community they help build and mold. Let's pay the teachers right.

